# Google analytics and Impact wspp



## Mickyjegero (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know how I activate my google analytics in Impact wspp?

I have checked the "insert google analytics code" box (in output settings), but I'm unsure if I'm to insert my code in the "google analytics ID" field or the "before body" field above it.

Can anyone help? It would be greatly appreciated

Mick


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 16, 2011)

Google Analytics code normally goes in the header of html-based pages. That leads me to believe that you would want it in the "Before Body" field but I could be corrected on that.


----------

